# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Squadhelp Inc., naming platform, Hoffman Estates, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Website - squadhelp.com

youtube.com/Squadhelpinc

facebook.com/squadhelpinc

twitter.com/squadhelp

linkedin.com/company/squadhelp

instagram.com/squadhelpinc

Founder and CEO - Darpan Munjal

----------


## Airicist

Squadhelp Marketplace

Jan 5, 2021

----------

